# Doctrine of baptisms



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 3, 2010)

Hebrews 6:1-2 KJV
[1] Therefore leaving the principles of the doctrine of Christ, let us go on unto perfection; not laying again the foundation of repentance from dead works, and of faith toward God,
[2] Of the doctrine of baptisms, and of laying on of hands, and of resurrection of the dead, and of eternal judgment.

Why is this in the plural here? Is this an indicator that there are more than one baptism, such as the baptism of John, christian baptism with water, the baptism of the spirit, and baptisms of suffering like Jesus mentioned in Mark 10:38-39?

Also what does this passage mean?

1 Peter 3:20-21 KJV
[20] Which sometime were disobedient, when once the longsuffering of God waited in the days of Noah, while the ark was a preparing, wherein few, that is, eight souls were saved by water.
[21] The like figure whereunto even baptism doth also now save us (not the putting away of the filth of the flesh, but the answer of a good conscience toward God,) by the resurrection of Jesus Christ:

I was told by a Lutheran that this passage teaches baptismal regeneration. I do not believe that because that would contradict the rest of scripture that teaches we are saved by faith in Christ.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Hebrews 6:2 is a reference to the OT washings, and what they teach. Hence the "doctrine of baptisms" is not so much the doctrine about baptisms, but what the washings taught. And while there may be more, you can certainly say that they teach that we are dirty, and that God must be the one to wash us. Consider from Psalm 51: _Wash me throughly from mine iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin ... Purge my with hyssop_ [a reference to the water of purification in Numbers 19], _and I shall be clean: wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow._ David knows that if God purifies him, if God washes him, he will be truly clean: there is no other way.


----------



## Herald (Apr 3, 2010)

The 1 Peter passage is answered in the second half of verse 21, "...not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience-- through the resurrection of Jesus Christ," So, it is Spirit baptism that saves; Christ Himself through His resurrection from the dead.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 3, 2010)

Also consider Paul in Galatians 3 -- Those who have been baptized into Christ have clothed themselves with Christ. That is the baptism which saves!


----------



## Grillsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Also consider Paul in Galatians 3 -- Those who have been baptized into Christ have clothed themselves with Christ. That is the baptism which saves!


 
Would you say that Galatians 3 has any relationship with water baptism?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, but and not primarily, much like Romans 6:3ff. The idea is union with Christ. The application water to a person via water baptism does not clothe us with Christ, although it is a sign and seal of the covenant of grace. Being joined to Christ, clothed by His perfect righteousness, and having His precious blood atone for our sins -- there is your salvation.

Can you tell I'm in sermon-prep mode for today?


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 3, 2010)

Of course it does! That is why Paul used the word!  If baptism symbolizes salvation and is the initiation of a person into the visible church, then it should come as no surprise that the apostle would use the language of washing to refer both to salvation itself (washing of sin), and to its picture (washing of the flesh when one joins the church). The same goes for the Hebrews verse and for Peter's words.


----------

